# Red baby faces



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are the babies at eight days old. This is pretty accurate on the colour, and you can clearly see how black their noses and lips are... Eyes should be opened in the next three to six days.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The last of the photos


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i love that third picture- puppy paws! 

they are adorable!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

neVar said:


> i love that third picture- puppy paws!
> 
> they are adorable!


I agree!
So adorable, such beautiful reds Arreau! Congrats!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

They're gorgeous! It doesn't look like any of them have missed a meal. I can almost smell the puppy breath! Ahhh......


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

They are just too cute and sweet for words. I just want to snuggle them.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Blushers! 

Very cute. I love puppies.


----------



## SadiesMom (Sep 13, 2010)

Awww, they are adorable! Love their color. Makes me want to get another one.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm not gonna lie to you, I just about kissed the computer screen when I saw those precious little faces! I so love the the 8th photo of the yawning pup! If someone forgets to pick that one up, CALL ME!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm in  with these babies!!! There is no way that I can believe that my Lucybug was ever that teeny-tiny - relatively speaking... I know they're little porkers - but still teeny compared to my big girl!! 

Thanks for sharing pictures of the bundles!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Look at the beautiful red heads! I LOVE the yawning pic... and the one sticking his/her tongue out at you!! I can almost smell their puppy breath through the computer....lol. Man, they are going to be fun to watch as they start to walk, then run, then get into everything... too adorable. 

Make one wonder... How can anyone harm a defenseless thing like a puppy or kitten!!!! Always boggles my mind!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

So cute! I love the blue collar pup giving a raspberry to the world.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

neVar said:


> i love that third picture- puppy paws!
> 
> they are adorable!


Aren't they sweet? Their little feet look like cartoon drawings or something!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Black tie baby really does it for me! But, they are all so precious. Can't wait to see those eyes open.
_


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

The yawning pup looks like a little bear cub. The one with its tongue out looks to be telling you what he/she thinks of a photo shoot.
I wish them all many happy healthy years to come!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Penjilum-Poodles said:


> I agree!
> So adorable, such beautiful reds Arreau! Congrats!


Very kind of you. Thanks! We love them...doesn't matter what age they are!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> They're gorgeous! It doesn't look like any of them have missed a meal. I can almost smell the puppy breath! Ahhh......


Thank you Vibrant. They are pretty chubby! Their Mom is a bit of a porker at the moment too, so it will be good when she isn't eating like a 300 pound truck driver and will leave her kids for more than 5 minutes and can get some good exercise. You are more than welcome to come hang out with the wee ones when they are a bit older!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> They are just too cute and sweet for words. I just want to snuggle them.


Well, I hope you all are goikng top come oover and GET a snuggle befoore these characters are off to their new homes. It wouldn't seem right if you didn't!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ohhhh they are so sweet - love those babies


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

What darlings! Congratulations again on a beautiful litter.


----------

